# Sore butt & lump



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

after my first jab I had no lump, but my second one, I was really shaky and I have a lump now I have had it for 4 days, how do you know if it is an abscess or just muscle swelling from trauma ?

:beer:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> after my first jab I had no lump, but my second one, I was really shaky and I have a lump now I have had it for 4 days, how do you know if it is an abscess or just muscle swelling from trauma ?
> 
> :beer:


is it red and swollen???

is the swelling getting worse???

is it hot to touch???

is it itchy???

if the answer is no to the above and its just a lump with some pip then chances are you just done some tissue damage by shaking and it will settle down mate, take some paracetamol and ibuprofen plus could try a heat pack on the area or some deep heat:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Did you massage it really well when you jab to move the oil around so it wouldn't bulid up.

I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it gets bigger and more painful.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

ryoken said:


> is it red and swollen???no
> 
> is the swelling getting worse??? no
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> after my first jab I had no lump, but my second one, I was really shaky and I have a lump now I have had it for 4 days, how do you know if it is an abscess or just muscle swelling from trauma ?
> 
> :beer:


Just sounds like a blind sterile abscess to me bud. Don't worry though, it's not the same thing as an infected abscess.

Blind sterile abscess are caused when the body tries to encapsulate the foreign substance (gear) and forms a hard lump around it - Massaging the site thoroughly post-injection should drastically minimise the chances of this happening. It could be part caused by muscle trauma too, as you said you were very shaky.

A blind sterile abscess will gradually dissipate, but an infected abscess will require medical attention. Either way, if it looks nasty, in most cases it's best to err on the side of caution and get it checked out by your GP.

Don't mean to worry you though man, it doesn't sound like an infected abscess to me, but still best to keep a close eye on these sort of things.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Take a hot bath and massage it, by the sounds of your ansers it sounds like it didn't go deep enough in no biggie.

After every jag i massage like **** spread it about.

Good luck getting it down.


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

ok guys ive done 5 shots of deca already 1cc each time over two and a half weeks now. the first 3 were fine shots 4 and 5 have left me a little bit of some strange side effects. i actually felt the shot a little bit more this time and it lumped up which usually happens and soreness as usual but its a little red and its heated a little bit but im not having a fever and the soreness is gone after 3 days and the lump has gone down but its still a little red and hot but its not gotten any bigger or any redder its going away but is it going to in the future and i havent gotten a fever idk wtf its going on but im starting to freak out please answer me i want to know if im gonna have to get my ass cut open


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It sounds like normal pip to me, don't use the same site, where are you injecting? The thing from your post I would be most worried about is, or am I missing something, are you really using deca on its own? because if you are, you are very likely to shut down hard where is the test that you really should think about running with it?????


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

wht do u mean by shut down hard...and im starting to shoot the test along with the deca starting tommorrow since it was my first time using i wanted to make sure my body could tolerate and didnt give a bad reaction and from when i posted last i massaged the **** out of the lump and it acutally shrunk a little so i guess thts good but the redness is still bothering me alot i dont want to have my ass cut open and get a baseball taking out out of it and im thinking about shooting into the shoulder is tht easy or should i go into the quad


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

and im shooting into my glutes as of now pls respond thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

personally quads hurt me, I just swap buttocks every jab, but give it ago in thr thigh you might find it better for you! I am starting to think you need to start researching what you are putting in yourself Google will give you the answers you need on most sujects and the stickie section on here should be read, you need to look at PCT side effects off the AAS you are useing, and for now run the test at a higher rate than the deca, cos if you don't I think your girlfriend might be a bit put out whe n you can't put out if you no what mean!!


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

hahahaha yea i know wht u mean and i def dont want tht to get affected so just shoot the test at a higher rate or im gonna have limp pecker got ya lol thanks again and ur sure tht the redness isnt anything to go running to the e.r for


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i had same mate one time for about 5-6 days looked deformed! and not in the way i want to,went down after about week,think i did it too high up glute that time and maybe shallower due to angle,now do dep into lower down

also 2ml was killing me so changed to one each cheek----made a big difference


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

To be honest i was a bit quick the other day with my jab and have the same its not a biggie, or doesn't sound too alarming.

I am running my sust at 300mg to 100mg off tren and am going to add masteron at 100mg but will always have the test at a higher dose than the other two.

I hope you have got your PCT sorted out now and it can help against any sides such as gyno, you don't want to turn up with a bigger bra size than ya bird do ya, so get things in place!!!


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

i think for my pct im gonna go the route of nolvadex xt and zma to get my levels up naturally do u think thts not enough and while on cycle im takin a anti estorgen bc i dont want to develop bitch tits and so far three weeks in i have normal sexual function and i think tht maybe the redness came bc i shot up my last two shots too much in the middle of my glute where the first couple i took my time and shot up in the upper outter area i think i jsut rushed and good news todaymy right glute is no longer sore a little red and the lump has gone down a little more so i guess im fine i just rushed the last time i guess well i learned my lesson tht u cant rush


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

jerzynetz said:


> i think for my pct im gonna go the route of nolvadex xt and zma to get my levels up naturally do u think thts not enough and while on cycle im takin a anti estorgen bc i dont want to develop bitch tits and so far three weeks in i have normal sexual function and i think tht maybe the redness came bc i shot up my last two shots too much in the middle of my glute where the first couple i took my time and shot up in the upper outter area i think i jsut rushed and good news todaymy right glute is no longer sore a little red and the lump has gone down a little more so i guess im fine i just rushed the last time i guess well i learned my lesson tht u cant rush


nolvadex xt... thats not PCT

What cycle have you done ???

PCT after a steroid cycle should look something like

Tamoxifen (propper nolvadex not otc novedex XT) :

40/40/20/20

Clomid:

100/50/50/50

and if you feel like splashing out some HCG may help.

Cheers for the help guys with the lump, it cleared up, must have been muscle trauma, I look forward to jabbing these days too


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

right now im just about half way into a 10 week cycle of 2cc of deca a week and now im lowering tht to 1cc a week and im also shooting 2cc of test a week wht would be a very effective pct to jump start my nuts after


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

When you are putting what AAS you are doing put it in mg's, so say if your test is 250mg/ml and you are doing 2ml's then you would say you were doing 500 mg's a week, but not all AAS is the same and I imagine the deca might only be 100mg/ml right and if it is I would go back to 2 ml's a week because if it is like I say or near then you would be doing 500mg test/ 200 mg deca.

But let me tell you now deca can shut you down so get your PCT sorted and that novadex xt is not tamoxifen, read ther PCT stickies.


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

my deca is 200mg/ml and test is 250mg/ml so right now im doing 400mg of deca and 500mg of test but this week im starting to only use 200mg of deca and the same 500mg of test and do u think doing only 1000mg of deca over 3 weeks would shut me down or would i have to do alot more than tht to shut me down and im gonna be shooting 500mg of test a week and only 200mg of deca for the rest of the weeks in my cycle

AND THE LUMP IS COMPLETELY GONE CANT EVEN FEEL IT AND ITS NOT EVEN RED ANYMORE ITS LIKE IT NEVER EVEN HAPPEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

im jsut unsure of what mg i need for my pct and of wht nolvadex and clomid????


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

thermanabolic put the PCT doses above per week so follow that that should do, you don't start you pct until at least jab read the stickies.


----------



## jerzynetz (Sep 18, 2009)

i just jabbed my self in the left glute i went a little to far left didnt hurt though anything to worry about or am i jsut over reacting


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

jerzynetz said:


> i just jabbed my self in the left glute i went a little to far left didnt hurt though anything to worry about or am i jsut over reacting


Nothing to worry about... also should have started your own thread...


----------



## lewisduffy1986 (5 mo ago)

ryoken said:


> is it red and swollen???
> 
> is the swelling getting worse???
> 
> ...


What is it if it is red swollen, hard and very sore to touch and getting worse


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewisduffy1986 said:


> What is it if it is red swollen, hard and very sore to touch and getting worse


Getting worse over what time period?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Getting worse over what time period?


I have no idea why he even bothered quoting him 🤷‍♂️
I hope he's already alright though lol.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

felladrol said:


> I have no idea why he even bothered quoting him 🤷‍♂️
> I hope he's already alright though lol.


That was why I answered him with the quoted post being 10+ years old 😂


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

God bless him if he still has PIP 13 years later.


----------



## Oat muncher (Jul 15, 2021)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Did you massage it really well when you jab to move the oil around so it wouldn't bulid up.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it gets bigger and more painful.


From everything I've ever read or seen you shouldn't massage after injection. Doctors/nurses don't massage after pinning you for TRT from what I've read and they don't for any injection I've ever recieved (just like they don't aspirate either) I think the old steroid user (books, forums etc) advice USED to be to massage after but that's not even mentioned anymore.


----------



## lewisduffy1986 (5 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Getting worse over what time period?


Tripled in size in three days, I've had it sorted now, turns out it was an abscess it's been drained now


----------



## lewisduffy1986 (5 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Getting worse over what time period?


Tripled in size in 2 days, it was and abscess ive had it sorted now


----------

